# Orion Appreciation Thread...



## Michael (9/8/17)

Like taking *photos*?

Like doing *hand *and* desk checks*?

Well then this thread is setup for *you*!

Feel free to post photos of anything *Orion* and *All Coiled Out*. We want to see what flavour you are vaping and what you vaping on! 

To start this off here is a photo from one of our fans!


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## omgmutantniknak (9/8/17)

Best All Day Vape by far! Always keeps me coming back for more! A mixed berry yogurt with a tasteful tart undertone (YOYO) . @Michael Thanks for creating such a masterpiece!​


----------



## Andre (9/8/17)

omgmutantniknak said:


> Best All Day Vape by far! Always keeps me coming back for more! A mixed berry yogurt with a tasteful tart undertone (YOYO) . @Michael Thanks for creating such a masterpiece!​
> View attachment 103774


And most welcome to the forum. That handle (omgmutantniknak) sounds like it might have some history? Cool for an online password! If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Naude (9/8/17)

Awesome Juices love them all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Michael (12/11/17)

Be on the look out for the *NEW* holographic labels, Asteroid and a White Abby Frankenskull the perfect pairing!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Michael (14/11/17)

*A little action of today's Vape setup!*​



Have a great day everyone!​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

